# Layered Mexican Dip



## Alix (Oct 1, 2009)

Here's a recipe from French's for our members to enjoy.

Layered Mexican Dip 

Prep time: 30 min.

Servings: 12

1 (15 oz.) can pinto beans, drained
1/2 cup spicy salsa
1/4 cup chopped fresh cilantro
1 cup sour cream
1 (12 oz.) container prepared guacamole
1 1/2 cups chopped ripe tomatoes
1 cup shredded cheese
1/2 cup sliced ripe olives
1 1/3 cups (2.8 oz.) FRENCH'S® French Fried Onions or FRENCH'S® Cheddar French Fried Onions

PROCESS beans, salsa and 2 tbsp. cilantro in food processor. Spread into 9-in. pie plate. 

SPREAD sour cream, then guacamole over bean mixture. Sprinkle with tomatoes, cheese and olives. Cover and chill. 

TOP with French Fried Onions and remaining cilantro. Serve with chips.


----------



## Alix (Oct 1, 2009)

Oops, meant to add that I am going to put some chopped bacon on top of the guacamole, and add chopped green olives to this mix too. I have everything on hand and can't wait to try it.


----------

